# 601 selenoid issue



## Gtobully (May 9, 2020)

I believe the selenoid is shot on my '57. If I bypass and go straight to starter, I can get her to turn over with a good enough ground.whats. Good source for a selenoid? 
Thanks Rob in Nor Cal


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rob, welcome to the tractor forum.

Yesterday's Tractor and Steiner Tractor are two good sources.


----------

